
Aircraft Electrical Wiring Interconnect System (EWIS) Best Practices [pdf] - DanBC
https://www.faa.gov/training_testing/training/air_training_program/job_aids/media/EWIS_job-aid_2.0_Printable.pdf
======
DanBC
I enjoy youtube. I was looking at some videos of soldering technique (because
I'm looking to teach my child), and I noticed a bunch of videos have terrible
technique. There are videos about splicing wires with millions of views that
are just really bad bodges.

I'm not going to train my kid to FAA or NASA standards (yet), but I do want to
emphasise good practice.

This FAA document doesn't include much about soldering, but it does include a
lot of examples of poor practice for EWIS, and also what happens when things
go wrong.

